# vejo você/ te vejo



## willg

Bom dia!!!

Gostaria de saber quando utilizar 

"Eu vejo voce" ou "Eu te vejo"

"Eu pego voce" ou "Eu te pego"

"Eu tiro voce" ou "Eu te tiro"

Nao sei quando é que a gente deve utilizar um ou o outro!

Obrigado!!!!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu vejo você amanhã = eu te vejo amanhã
Eu pego você na escola = eu te pego na escola
Eu tiro você da sala = eu te tiro da sala (cacófato)

Não há diferenças, é uma questão de preferencia. Somente no terceiro exemplo, por causa do cacófato, eu preferiria a primeira forma.


----------



## Istriano

*Eu te vejo *(norma popular na maior parte do Brasil uma vez que usamos _você _e raramente _tu_, sempre informal)
*Eu vejo você* (norma culta, pode ser formal ou informal)
*Eu o vejo* (norma culta, formal)

Realmente não se deve usar _te _junto com _você _em uma redação, em um concurso, a banca examinadora considera um baita erro.


----------



## willg

Entao basicamente eu posso usar qualquer das duas mas é mais formal com o voce no final??


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu não concordo com o Istriano neste caso. "Eu te vejo" é tão popular ou tão culto quanto "eu vejo você". 

Como exemplo, este poema: http://www.expressoes.com.br/poemas_poesias002/poesias_poemas208.htm


----------



## Fericire

Por aqui, "eu vejo você" não é utilizado. As pessoas dizem/preferem "eu te vejo".
Assim vale com outras frases que utilizam o "você".


----------



## Istriano

WhoSoyEu said:


> Eu não concordo com o Istriano neste caso. "Eu te vejo" é tão popular ou tão culto quanto "eu vejo você".
> 
> Como exemplo, este poema: http://www.expressoes.com.br/poemas_poesias002/poesias_poemas208.htm



Você não entendeu.
Leia o que eu escrevi:
_(norma popular na maior parte do Brasil uma vez que *usamos você e raramente tu,* sempre informal)_

Segundo a norma culta:
1. ou se usa exclusivamente _o tu_ (_tu, te, ti, contigo_) 
2. ou se usa excusivamente _você _(_você, você/o, lhe/a você, com você_).

Não devem misturar-se as formas do tu e as de você.
Então, o uso do clítico _te _nas cidades que usam só você e nunca _tu _(S. Paulo, BH, Vitória, Salvador) não está correto, segundo a norma culta.

Mas na língua falada, temos de tudo.


----------



## Istriano

Fericire said:


> Por aqui, "eu vejo você" não é utilizado. As pessoas dizem/preferem "eu te vejo".
> Assim vale com outras frases que utilizam o "você".




Em Porto Alegre: _tu, te vejo, tu falaste/falou, se tu te preocupar_
No Rio: _tu/você, te vejo ~ vejo você, tu/você falou, se você/tu se preocupar_
Em Salvador:_ você, lhe/te vejo ~ vejo você, você falou, se você se preocupar_
Em Recife:_ tu/você, lhe/te vejo ~ vejo você/tu, tu/você falou, se tu/você se preocupar_
Em São Luís:_ tu, te vejo, tu falaste, se tu te preocupares_

Em Salvador o mais comum é *eu lhe vejo.
*(que ainda acho mais correto que *eu vejo tu*, forma comum nas músicas do funk carioca).


----------



## Audie

Istriano said:


> Em Recife:_ tu/você, lhe/te vejo ~ vejo você/tu, tu/você falou, se tu/você se preocupar_
> Em São Luís:_ tu, te vejo, tu falaste, se tu te preocupares_


Como Istriano disse, na língua falada temos de tudo realmente. No Recife, ainda se mistura o '_tu_' com o imperfeito do subjuntivo conjugado sem o '_s_': '_tu falasse/fizesse/soubesse_' e com o sentido de perfeito do indicativo.


----------



## englishmania

Já agora, em Portugal, não diríamos nenhuma dessas frases, assim como estão (obviamente, poderíamos dizer "sabes _que_ eu te vejo", mas já é outra história).


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Istriano said:


> Você não entendeu.
> Leia o que eu escrevi:
> _(norma popular na maior parte do Brasil uma vez que *usamos você e raramente tu,* sempre informal)_
> 
> Segundo a norma culta:
> 1. ou se usa exclusivamente _o tu_ (_tu, te, ti, contigo_)
> 2. ou se usa excusivamente _você _(_você, você/o, lhe/a você, com você_).
> 
> Não devem misturar-se as formas do tu e as de você.
> Então, o uso do clítico _te _nas cidades que usam só você e nunca _tu _(S. Paulo, BH, Vitória, Salvador) não está correto, segundo a norma culta.
> 
> Mas na língua falada, temos de tudo.



Sem dúvida, Istriano, desculpe a mancada.


----------



## J. Bailica

englishmania said:


> Já agora, em Portugal, não diríamos nenhuma dessas frases, assim como estão (obviamente, poderíamos dizer "sabes _que_ eu te vejo", mas já é outra história).


 
Não era nesse sentido, englishmania (a não ser que esteja eu a ver a coisa mal ). É mais simples (veja por exemplo a segunda mensagem, de WhoSoyEu).

Em Portugal diríamos simplesmente "Eu vejo-te (amanhã, futuramente...)". Num contexto formal "Eu vejo-o\a".


----------



## englishmania

Sim, eu sei que não. Aliás, foi isso que disse. 
Apenas não quis dizer categoricamente que NUNCA usaríamos aquela ordem (te vejo) em nenhuma circunstância.


----------



## J. Bailica

Ah, já percebi, tem razão.
 Peço todas as desculpas:  

(Não há mais nenhuma!)


----------

